# Nissan Scratch Guard Coat Clear Paint



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Scratch Guard Coat Clear Paint










(Text & photos courtesy of Nissan Motor Co. Lmtd.)

*World's first clear paint that repairs scratches*

Nissan Motor Co., Ltd., has developed the world’s first clear paint that repairs scratches on painted car surfaces, including scratches from car-washing machines, off-road driving and fingernails.

“Scratch Guard Coat” contains a newly developed high elastic resin that helps prevent scratches from affecting the inner layers of a car’s painted surface. With “Scratch Guard Coat” a car’s scratched surface will return to its original state anywhere from one day to a week, depending on temperature and the depth of the scratch.

The water-repellant paint also has a higher resistance to scratches compared with conventional clear paints. A vehicle painted with “Scratch Guard Coat” will have only one-fifth the abrasions caused by a car-washing machine compared with a car covered with conventional clear paint. Scratches from car-washing machines account for the majority of scratches to painted car surfaces.

“Scratch Guard Coat” is effective for about three years.

“Scratch Guard Coat” will be applied for the first time on an SUV model that is scheduled for a partial makeover in the near future. The paint will be applied to the car’s chassis, bumpers, door mirrors, among other parts.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

That would be amazing.  if it works out.

Note: I was looking at those two pictures... the angle of the shot is identical... it almost looks like a photo shop trick.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I agreed.
I think its the same picture.




ValBoo said:


> That would be amazing.  if it works out.
> 
> Note: I was looking at those two pictures... the angle of the shot is identical... it almost looks like a photo shop trick.


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Ya it is the same picture - look at the lensflare.

Unless the stuff is instant???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In addition to that the "scratch" itself looks somewhat fake.

Who on earth would let his pride and joy get scratched like that? LOL


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

So, does anyone have any experience with this paint and is it available on the 2006 X-trails in Canada?


----------

